# VR6 MK2 CE1 conversion....... Help



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

I am fitting an OBD2 engine from 96 MK3 in to a MK2 1988 CE1 car.
I spent the whole day today trying to work out how to run MK3 clocks with MK2 stalks and lighting loom........... Was a pain in the ass.
I came down to 3 options:
1. Run 2 fuse boxes and a bit of splicing. But where the hell do I fit them both?
2. Fit MK3 fuse box for engine and clocks, run new wiring and relays for wipers/lights/ignition up in engne bay somewhere.
3. Fit a CE2 loom and box.......... assuming I can find one in New Zealand.
What do you think?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: VR6 MK2 CE1 conversion....... Help (barrygti)*

just splice ce1 interior harness into ce2 harness ............


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Swap over to ce2, much easier IMO, plus thats what I did.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

CE2


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_Swap over to ce2, much easier IMO, plus thats what I did.

X100


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (vr2jetta)*

yea i have an 88 GTI with CE1 and i have looked into it to and hands down seems way less time consuming and less of a hassel to just swap it to CE2


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_Swap over to ce2, much easier IMO, plus thats what I did.


def the WAY TO GO!

i converted my Mark I to CE2 def the way to go, so clean and here is a perfect pin out
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html
hope that helps


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (35i 2000)*

piggy back the CE2 box off the CE1 wiring...only have to jump five wires. fast, clean, and much easier than making the car CE2....i've gone both ways and i prefer to just tuck the additional fuse block up under the driver's side dash...and it will fit just fine


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (A1steaksauce)*

I am doing just this, have sat the MK3 fuse box above the Mk2.
Mk2 fuse box is running all car electrics
Mk3 fusa box is running engine and dash
Once I have it all running I will post up details on what I done.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (barrygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barrygti* »_I am doing just this, have sat the MK3 fuse box above the Mk2.
Mk2 fuse box is running all car electrics
Mk3 fusa box is running engine and dash
Once I have it all running I will post up details on what I done.









done this swap a bunch of times...if you have questions feel free to PM...
likewise doing a write up in the MK1 section on this swap


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (A1steaksauce)*

ok so if you do the dual fuse boxes what wires do you got to jump? i was thinkin about re-wiring to a CE2 fuse box and harness out of a 91 GTI.... but it seems way easier to just run 2 fuse boxes? can you go more in depth on how to do that?


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (JohnK88GTI)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4679202
i've started in on this thread....
but basically you need to jump into the ignition loom (two wires) and then the wiring for the fuel pump (four wires)....there's two parts of the CE2 harness that you need to grab (you can see from the pictures i posted up in that thread) that you simply tie into with the CE1 wiring. it's pretty easy and straight forward....
i'm getting ready to do a write up on this and trying to figure out a lovely way to make something that you can use to easily install the additional fuse block....i always just tack in an additional bracket to install...but i got some ideas in the works







and some other people i did this swap for simply zip tied it in








oh and the best part is that since you'll have the CE2 MK3 box in there you can put any MK3 accessories you want...my one friend installed MK3 leather seats with heat and the monsoon sound system


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (A1steaksauce)*

i think i might just do the 2 fuse boxes now it seems pretty convenient


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (JohnK88GTI)*

2 fuse blocks bump so i can find this later


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (raymondlee)*

bump


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (raymondlee)*

Ok, a quick write up on how I done it.
I pulled the engine loom from the Mk3 and stripped any parts I didin't want/need these included:
Lighting loom
Wiper wiring
Fan loom(running mk2 fan switch etc) however if you are OBD2 like me then fan control unit activates the secondary run on water pump, I have simply added in a relay from switched ignition but have ran a switch to activate it and the fan myself also for when at the track








AC loom
Auto loom(was an auto car)








You could just leave that stuff in and not use it but I wanted it out.
Then I pulled the CE1 harnesses out of engine bay and removed any engine wiring, but left all accessories like lights, wipers, washer pump, horn etc.
So in one bulkhead wiring hole I have the Mk3 engine harness which is ran through to the MK3 fusebox. Ran the 4 wire MK3 loom back up the car for fuel pump/level gauge, I have standard MK3 tank and pump fitted to vehicle, bolts right up with MK3 straps.
The engine bay wiring loom has earth and live feeds back to fuse box so these are attached and same for MK2 loom. The Mk3 loom also retains the sensors for coolant level and brake fluid level senders so they functions also work on the cluster.
I also have the MK3 dials fitted in the MK2 dash, I crossed over signal wires to the MK3 dash for the following:
Indicators lights
Full beam indicator
Lights on(dash illumination)
A simple on/off push button switch to earth for MFA functions(not really required but wanted all MK3 functions)
I ran a switched live, and earth for the diagnostic plug(it all works great which is VERY cool in a MK2 if you are a geek like me







)
Immob box and reader coil have been fitted up under dash with MK3 key taped in to the reader coil. Feeds from MK2 ignition switch are linked over to Mk3 fusebox for:
Accessory position
X-Relief contact
Starter feed
The Mk2 fusebox is simply running all lights/wipers/washers/interior items. The loom is running through the other bulkhead hole.
I have tucked the MK3 fusebox above the original, I had to remove the driver's air duct for the vent(my vehicle is RHD but LHD should be the same) and make a little bracket to hold it. I removed any relays I wasn't using(mine had Auto, AC etc etc).
I ran the wiring for the ECU through another bulkhead hole right behind the glovebox and have secured the ECU under the dash on passengers side inside car.
Now that all sounds like a lot of work, but read it through, sit with the looms and it will become pretty clear. Easiest would be start with a CE2 car, but I honestly believe this is easier than getting all the bits together to convert to CE2, especially here in NZ where parts are hard to find.
If anyone has any questions please feel free to ask me, either PM on here or email me.










_Modified by barrygti at 12:57 PM 3-17-2010_


----------

